# Gator bow set-up???



## FULL_DRAW

I have 4 points to put toward the gator quota this year, so i am going to go ahead and set up a bow for it. 

I need to know what the best arrow is to use on these critters. 
Also if it would be better to use a reel or just attach float to the end of the line. 
 Any help is useful!


----------



## Michael

Do Not try and land a gator with just a reel attached to your bow. No matter what line you have on it, it won't be strong enough to stop him or even turn him when he zigs and you zag.

I used the Gator-aider on my gator hunts last year and really like it. You can read more about it at http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Looks like it is well worth the money!! looks like i can get all i need from that site. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FERAL ONE

that looks like a neat setup ! i use the hoop reels from sully's bowfishing but i think backwater bowfishing bought sully out recently and has them. the muzzy gator getter arrow is awesome and will do what you need !!!


----------



## markland

The Muzzy Gator Getter kit will have everything you need to setup your bow to shoot a monster alligator, only addition maybe a rest for the bow.  Can't tell ya how many gators have been taking with this setup and is basically considered the setup to use on gators.  It is in use by guides and nuisance trappers in every state where gator harvest is allowed and I have personally put over 16 alligators in my boat over the last 3 years alone using this kit with 3 over 12ft.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

I used the muzzy kit and it would knot inside the reel, it caused my arrow to fall short 5 times before I connected. Also I had a 60lb bow and if I get another tag I'll use at least a 70lb bow.  I won't use the muzzy kit again!!!  Also I have bowfished for a few years now and have never had this problem with a regular AMS (non slotted) reel.


----------



## markland

The reels are the same we only use a slotted reel in the kit.  Did you feed out your line, wet it and reel it back in before shooting and was the line properly positioned in the back of the slot on the reel for the float line before shooting as well?  It does need to be setup correctly to work properly and we have had no problems with using those reel on many alligator and shark harvests.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Like I said I've been bowfishing for a while. I did everything you mentioned, like your supposed to do. It didn't do it everytime I shot it, only seemed to do it when it counted. Like I said I have never had a prob. w/ any of the other 3 AMS reels I have. It was hard to tell what was causing the prob in the dark. When I got home I put it up and haven't got it back out.


----------



## markland

They can be a pain sometimes and I have found that I had to adjust or modify the slot in the reel on several reels I have used as well.  It looks like they did not cut the slot out very well and it could catch the line or snag it causing the line to hang up, just had to play around with them before using to make sure the line was getting out freely and also to not have too much line in the reel as well.  Those reels will work good if you set them up right, but you can use a hand wrap or drum reel also with the kit as well.  Unfortunately we do not make the AMS Retriever reels or they would work much better and have not figured out a way to run a float of our spincast reel or I would never use the retriever at all, but the rest of the kit, the line, arrows, floats, etc are very good and there are some other options for you.  Good luck!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

I'm working on a set up of my own now. I build a pretty cool line holder/float for my harpoon. It worked like a champ on the gator I did shoot. The slot design must be what I need to work on on mine. I practiced w/ diffetrnt lengths of line but still had problems.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

markland said:


> The Muzzy Gator Getter kit will have everything you need to setup your bow to shoot a monster alligator, only addition maybe a rest for the bow.  Can't tell ya how many gators have been taking with this setup and is basically considered the setup to use on gators.  It is in use by guides and nuisance trappers in every state where gator harvest is allowed and I have personally put over 16 alligators in my boat over the last 3 years alone using this kit with 3 over 12ft.



The gator getter kit worked to perfection for us last season.  Never a problem when it counted or the many practice shots.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I think i am going to get the "gator-aider" set up. Looks like it will be every bit as good as i have been hearing.Thanks for all the info guys!! I know its still a few months off.... but send some luck this way!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Michael

Good luck  

FYI,  Shooting gators is a lot like shooting a moose... they usually end up being bigger than they looked when you first shot them... and it's after you get a line in one that the real work begins


----------



## markland

Hunter if you ever get around Cartersville, bring your reel with ya and stop by and see me at Muzzy and I will be glad to look at and fix up that reel for ya.  Good luck!
Michael, you are absolutely correct, you never really realize how big those things are till you stick an arrow in them and then hang on!!


----------



## frog1

Sometime if you have too much line on the reel it can cause it to tangle on its way out. We keep our lines fairly short.10 to 13 yds. We've had good luck with muzzy equipment.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

I'll do that mark. I bought mine @ the buck-o-rama in perry. The guys @ the booth spoke highly of you. I did reduce my line length to 20 yds after my pratice round. That seemed fine till I shot @ the 1st one. I ended up killing a 7 1/2 footer, but that was after knotting up on a 5yd perfect shot on what looked like a 9+ footer. I did have a blast. I'd have held out for a bigger one but my boat started skipping, so I took mine on the way back to the ramp. Full Draw if you get drawn and in (Zone 7 around Derrian) I'd be glad to help. Although I'm no expert, but it was not very hard. We saw about 40 gators in 5 hrs.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Hunter/Mason said:


> I'll do that mark. I bought mine @ the buck-o-rama in perry. The guys @ the booth spoke highly of you. I did reduce my line length to 20 yds after my pratice round. That seemed fine till I shot @ the 1st one. I ended up killing a 7 1/2 footer, but that was after knotting up on a 5yd perfect shot on what looked like a 9+ footer. I did have a blast. I'd have held out for a bigger one but my boat started skipping, so I took mine on the way back to the ramp. Full Draw if you get drawn and in (Zone 7 around Derrian) I'd be glad to help. Although I'm no expert, but it was not very hard. We saw about 40 gators in 5 hrs.



Hunter, Thanks for the offer! I am putting in for Zone 1 for my 1st choice. I grew up deer hunting and fishing on the north end of Lake Eufala. I know there is some HUGE gators in the particular area i have in mind. It will bring back alot of memories and make the hunt more special to go get a gator at the same place I was pretty much raised and learned to love the outdoors that the lord has given us. 
Zone 7 will be choice #2.  

Again thanks for the offer!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Let me know when it gets that time, if you get #7. I'll tell you what we did.


----------



## markland

Yessir 20yds is the most Gator cord we will put in those reels, but I have used the 350# and 400# spectra lines in them with about 30yds or so and they shot very well also.
Fulldraw, I have put 3 gators over 12ft out of Zone 1in my boat, 12'6", 12'4" and 12'2" as well as a11'4" and several smaller, there are definitely some good ones in there, but it is getting harder and harder to find them and much tougher to get a shot on them as well.  Just too many people all in the same area spooking the gators around.  Zone 2 is a better bet for numbers of gators and a better then average chance of getting a really good gator as well.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

markland said:


> Yessir 20yds is the most Gator cord we will put in those reels, but I have used the 350# and 400# spectra lines in them with about 30yds or so and they shot very well also.
> Fulldraw, I have put 3 gators over 12ft out of Zone 1in my boat, 12'6", 12'4" and 12'2" as well as a11'4" and several smaller, there are definitely some good ones in there, but it is getting harder and harder to find them and much tougher to get a shot on them as well.  Just too many people all in the same area spooking the gators around.  Zone 2 is a better bet for numbers of gators and a better then average chance of getting a really good gator as well.



We hunted zone 2 and saw well over a hundred gators a night and chased several over 12 but they didn't want to play.  We ended up with a 9 & 9 1/2 and were tickled to get them.  It is a rush I won't ever forget.  It makes me sick though to know I will have to wait at least 4 more years to go again.


----------



## frog1

Wow, a 100 gators a night. We have a good night when we see 15. I've almost got my lifesize mount finished from last season. When I do I'll post a pic. Still got a few weeks to finish drying.


----------



## frydaddy40

markland said:


> The Muzzy Gator Getter kit will have everything you need to setup your bow to shoot a monster alligator, only addition maybe a rest for the bow.  Can't tell ya how many gators have been taking with this setup and is basically considered the setup to use on gators.  It is in use by guides and nuisance trappers in every state where gator harvest is allowed and I have personally put over 16 alligators in my boat over the last 3 years alone using this kit with 3 over 12ft.



    I agree with Mark, best setup out there.  My clients have
 taken  10 gators from 7' to 11' 3" with that setup on  
   compound bow and crossbow no problems.


----------



## markland

Anyone that draws a tag and wants to get their equipment setup I am more then willing to help out, just come by Muzzy and I will be glad to tune, setup and explain how the equipment works for ya.  Just holler at me in advance to make sure I will be here.  Thanks


----------



## thompsonsz71

i will be toting a gaotr aider on my monster for my gator hunt hopefully this year


----------



## Michael

You mean "Gator-aider"


----------



## thompsonsz71

there ya go! sorry i was tired and i cant type anyway


----------



## gatorstick

Shafting a gator is a boatload of fun. As the gator season progresses, the lizards are becoming "educated" & more difficult to stalk and get close enough to shaft, especially in open water where the bow is best suited to use.

 Keep in mind, most times you shaft a gator you're not going to kill it upon impact, it's going to run! If it's near structure; weeds, brush timber, ect, that's where he's heading and may foul your line on the obstructions, so think ahead.


----------



## markland

It gets alot tougher as the season gets close due to so many people out there looking and spotlighting the gators all the time then running over them with the boat just to see how close they can get, usually too much and not proper scouting will make it very difficult to get close to the gators come hunting season.  I just like to check them out from a distance and not try and get too close to them especially if I think they are really large.
In heavy cover or thick grass I will try my best to not let them take the float if I know the hit is solid, keeps them from getting wrapped up or having to deal with 400# of grass on the line as well.


----------



## gatorstick

markland said:


> It gets alot tougher as the season gets close due to so many people out there looking and spotlighting the gators all the time then running over them with the boat just to see how close they can get, usually too much and not proper scouting will make it very difficult to get close to the gators come hunting season.  I just like to check them out from a distance and not try and get too close to them especially if I think they are really large.
> In heavy cover or thick grass I will try my best to not let them take the float if I know the hit is solid, keeps them from getting wrapped up or having to deal with 400# of grass on the line as well.




 All very true & wise. 

Once shafted, cut the gator off from running into cover if possible. In clear open water you can land a large gator on just about anything; however the key is keeping him  in Clear Open water.

 As for getting close, that's why it's called hunting! In the early days of the first few seasons, the gators were stupid because they had not been hunted before. Today, they've had 8 years of "education." Now the gator "hunters" are separating from the "gator chasers" as the 24% harvest success rate in Ga reflects this.

 In addition to the MarkLand's suggestions, hooking, shinning, thumping on the head & harassing every gator you find does nothing but educate the gator. (PETA is proud of those who do this) Once a 5' gator has been hooked & released, he's been taught the game. Good luck hunting him later.


----------



## Mud Minnow

I got the muzzy kit for my crossbow last year. I recomend muzzy. However the past two times I've been my bro and I got a 7 ft and a 10 ft. Both using a fishing pole, 100 lb spider wire and a treble hook. Oh yeah, and a lot of luck!


----------



## gatorstick

The more tools in your tool box & knowing how to use them increases your chance of success. A properly rigged bow is only one tool. Same for a snatch hook on a rod. 

Many gator hunters head out with minimum tools and minimum comprehension of the quest. That may account for the 24% success rate of harvest.


----------



## Mud Minnow

gatorstick said:


> The more tools in your tool box & knowing how to use them increases your chance of success. A properly rigged bow is only one tool. Same for a snatch hook on a rod.
> 
> Many gator hunters head out with minimum tools and minimum comprehension of the quest. That may account for the 24% success rate of harvest.


100 percent agree, just like a four wheel drive... Better to have it and never use it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## HMwolfpup

markland said:


> Anyone that draws a tag and wants to get their equipment setup I am more then willing to help out, just come by Muzzy and I will be glad to tune, setup and explain how the equipment works for ya.  Just holler at me in advance to make sure I will be here.  Thanks




I have a good chance to get drawn this year and have never gator hunted before, so I'll definitely give you a shout if I get drawn....I'm between kingston and rome so you're pretty close to me.


----------



## markland

Holler at me and will be glad to help.  Just heard my buddy who I took out and shot a 12'4" last year in AL drew again so hoping we can break his record weight from last year again!


----------



## frog1

Got my gator mount finished.Ready to go after somemore now.Hunting them is alot more fun than mounting them!!!


----------



## markland

No doubt Frog and great mount, about the same thing with mounting a alligator gar as well, whew!


----------



## frog1

Mouting that alligator gar would be about like mounting a gator. Are you doing it yourself?


----------



## markland

No Head to Tail in TX is doing it, sounds like quite a job!


----------



## frog1

markland said:


> No Head to Tail in TX is doing it, sounds like quite a job!



Yes,I've done some smaller ones but never anthing like yours.They will have to build the form.It will be worth every dollar that it cost.


----------



## markland

Yeah they have to build a form for the mold so I imagine it is alot of work!


----------



## gatorstick

If you need molds for gators, you might contact John Walker Taxidermy in Deland. He does gators exclusively and may be willing to sell you what you need. Might be worth asking the question.

http://www.johnwalkergators.com/

JOHNWALKERGATORS@YAHOO.COM


----------

